# Interesting read



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I spotted this article in the LA Times this morning...enjoy

In Ventura, the plot thickens - Los Angeles Times


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm surprised that a cemetery could be turned into a park without some arrangements being made to remove the bodies and give them another, proper resting place.

I see "Poltergeist" consequences in the making here


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

They should have removed the graves or fenced off the cemetary.

Who wants take the dog to the park to play fetch and have them bring back a femur.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see "Poltergeist" consequences in the making here


[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bs2nk4RQ6E[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Doc - I agree - NO MORE!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OOps I copied the wrong URL..I meant to place the first clip up there. Since you commented on the Carolanne one, I'll leave it up, it is funny.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Don Givens said:


> They should have removed the graves or fenced off the cemetary.
> 
> Who wants take the dog to the park to play fetch and have them bring back a femur.


lol!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> OOps I copied the wrong URL..I meant to place the first clip up there. Since you commented on the Carolanne one, I'll leave it up, it is funny.


Thanks, Doc - people would have wondered what the hell I was laughing about

I'm glad to see no dogs were harmed in the making of this film, either.:googly:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That's just not right. Didn't people back then have to pay for their plots like they do now?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yes they did sharpobject.
It makes me sick to think of the dead disrespected like that.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

while i can see the humor with the dog fetching the femurs its still sad that something this can happen. Its just so disrepectful of the city of vetura


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I think there is a park in San Diego like this too....
At least in San Francisco when they removed Laurel Hill and Lone Mountain Cemetaries the bodies were moved south to Colma to a new cemetary.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's just sick!


----------

